# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Trimerite e Herkulit apo te Heraklit

## ajzberg

Kete teme po e hap per Herkulin dhe veprat e tija te sjella ne punime qeramike me vone do te diskutojme kush ishte Herkuli .
Ne fillim po sjell rrugkalimin e tij

----------


## ajzberg

Tani po vashdoj me trimerite e tij te pasqyruara ne vazo qeramike

----------


## ajzberg

Po vashdoj me trimerite e Herkulit.............................

----------


## ajzberg

Perseri me Herkulin...................

----------


## ajzberg

Herkuli ne qeramike....................

----------


## ajzberg

Vashdojme perseri............

----------


## ajzberg

Shumica e vazove ndodhen ne muz te ndryshme te botes........

----------


## ajzberg

Duken sikur i ka bere nje dore...........

----------


## ajzberg

Te ben pershtypje eleganca e figurave...........

----------


## ajzberg

Vashdojme perseri.................

----------


## ajzberg

Njihni njeri me emerin Herkul?Ne Shqiperi ka emer Hekuran............

----------


## ajzberg

Nje pjese e figurave nuk hapen ,por besoj se keni plot per te pare.....

----------


## dias10

Tek Odisea 11.601 emri i Herakliut shkruhet:

τὸν δὲ μετ' εἰσενόησα βίην Ἡρακληείην,
εἴδωλον αὐτὸς δὲ μετ' ἀθανάτοισι θεοῖσι
τέρπεται ἐν θαλίῃς καὶ ἔχει καλλίσφυρον Ἥβην,
παῖδα Διὸς μεγάλοιο καὶ Ἥρης χρυσοπεδίλου.

Eraklëeien

ka nje kontradikte shume te madhe, sepse nga njera ane Odiseu  e quan ate ne Hade si hijen(εἴδωλον) e Heraklit, nga ana tjeter brenda te njejtes fjali e cileson perendi te pavdekshme(ἀθανάτοισι θεοῖσι)

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

ajzberg

eshte i gjithë pranuar emëri i Herkulit si emëri i "të birit të Herës=Hera ke lis"

e verteton edhe nje vazo etruske me Herakelis te quajtur  UNI CLAN=DALI HERËS

----------


## EncounterAL

... lexova se babai i Konstandinit te Madh,  
thirrej edhe  Herculius(vec emrit Constantius Chlorus),
po ashtu edhe kolegu i tij Ilir Maximianus.

 Ka Ilire te tjere te quajtur HERCULIUS ?

p.s.
 Dokumentet bashkengjitur jane nga libri:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Prosopography of the Later Roman Empire(vol. 1)
By Arnold Hugh Martin Jones, John Robert Martindale, J. Morris
Published by Cambridge University Press, 1971
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## fegi II

HERAKLIU (greq. Herakles, lat. Hercules) - i biri i Zeusit, zotit suprem dhe Alkmenës, gruas së Amfitrionit trimi më i madh i miteve greke. Me emrin e tij (më shpesh në versionin latin) ndeshemi si me atributin e njeriut me shtat vigani dhe me fuqi gjiganti. 

Sot, për aktorët, atletët, politikanë dhe figura të tjera publike shpesh - të themi se ata janë bërë legjenda të gjalla.
 Bota e Vjetër në këtë drejtim nuk ishte ndryshe.
Krijuesit e Superman, që është, DC Comics, pa hezitim pranuar se i detyrohet shumë klasik tregon historinë e Herkulit, apo Herakliut, për të thirrur atë në emrin e tij origjinal grek.
Për Herakliut thonë se ishte aq tepër i fuqishëm që gjoksin lakuriq mund të sjellë qiellin (duke zëvendësuar atë  Titan Atlas).
Sipas grekëve, vete Herakleu disa breza para luftës nën Agamemnonin udhëhoqi ekspedit kundërTrojës.
Kështu që ai kishte fituar, ai vrau mbretin e saj dhe princin trashëgimtar Priamin.
Është mjaft interesante se mitet thonë kur Herakleu shkoi ne Troy, esht sulmuar nga  përbindëshi që kishte krijuar Poseidon, perëndi greke e detit dhe tërmetit.
A është e >> përbindësh << që  cunami e ka goditur Trojen, në të vërtetë  tërmetin që shkatërroi Troy VI? Nëse me të vërtetë kështu, atëherë Agamemnoni ka sulmuar Trojen VII, dhe aty kemi gjetur një marrëveshje të përsosur shkatërrimit, legjendese dhe të arkeologjisë.

----------

